# My Patience Finally paid off



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well this has definitely been a long season with a lot of stand time waiting on that monster to show up. I have gotten a few pictures of him on the trail cam and new he was a beast. I have hunted all season and let little ones walk and watch countless more feed around me. I knew that he was walking around somewhere and I would run into him eventually. I was hunting on a mixture of pines and hardwoods right next to a little field that wasnt planted in anything this year but still had a good standing of rye grass from last year. It was really cold this morning so I made the decision to just sit all day figuring they would need to move more being so cold and needing more to eat. I got settled into the stand just before day light this morning and was ready for a long day hoping that he would step out. I have gone strictly bow this season and have loved every minute of it. It was hard especially have so many other shot opportunities on smaller ones, I just had to wait on "him" to step out. Well a little after first light this morning I hear something behind me walking so I slowly stand up and turn around and peer around the tree and there he stood feeding. My heart started racing and I didnt know if I was gonna be able to shoot, well I steps behind a big white oak and I draw. He steps into my shooting lane perfectly broadside at 29 yards. He stops, I let it fly and it seemed like forever watching the arrow fly through the air. I put a perfect heart lung shot on him. He only ran about 5 yards and piled up. I was ecstatic and I still am. I have hunted hard all season trying to get this big boy and well i finally did. I had my good friend CJ (gatrapper) behind me all season and supporting me. Also I would like to thank my family for supporting me all season in my quest to bag him. I would also like to thank mossy oak for providing such awesome concealment. Also I dont know if this season would have been possible without some C'mere Squirrel. That stuff works wonders. This has just been an amazing season for me and I just hope that next season will prove to be as awesome.


Here are some pictures
The first two pictures of two of the trail cam pictures I got of him.
Then the last picture is me with my prize
Also I have not scored him yet but I am going to offically have him scored after the prescribed 60 day period. I dont know if he will go p&y but it should be close. Even if he doesnt i am still thrilled because he is a trophy for me.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations on a trophy !!!
Be sure and post some pics when you get him mounted.


----------



## Bruz (Jan 4, 2008)

Great story. Congrats on the Big'un.

Robert


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 4, 2008)

You BAITED over peanuts!!!!!...shame shame shame...


fine shooting though


----------



## burkecountydeer (Jan 4, 2008)

what a monster! good job .


----------



## Milkman (Jan 4, 2008)

Good one for sure

Buck or doe???


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 4, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Good one for sure
> 
> Buck or doe???



Its a buck, been hunting him all season....Waiting to see if he will go P & Y


----------



## bowbuck (Jan 4, 2008)

I took it hook line and sinker.   LOL.  Congrats


----------



## aaronward9 (Jan 4, 2008)

I fell for that big time!  i should have looked at the pics first!   great story though!  made my day!  thanks!


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2008)

would have been a good one next year.


----------



## leo (Jan 4, 2008)

*Nice shot*


----------



## satchmo (Jan 4, 2008)

You remind me of me when I was a kid. Congratulations, you are officaly a hunting nut like the rest of us.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 4, 2008)

aaronward9 said:


> I fell for that big time!  i should have looked at the pics first!   great story though!  made my day!  thanks!



 haha glad yall liked it


----------



## Just BB (Jan 4, 2008)

*Update on Scotties Beast*

I,m not one to start rumors but I did hear this from an eye witness to the event. Seems the trophy in question has disappeared! It is rumored the DNR confiscated the entire carcass and is underway with a complete investigation has to legality of pulling peoples legs with this story. Details when I get them.


----------



## bubbabuck (Jan 4, 2008)

Whoa....Congrats on a fine Trophy for sure !........Way to stick with it and not settle for a lesser animal !


Good job !


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just BB said:


> I,m not one to start rumors but I did hear this from an I witness to the event. Seems the trophy in question has disappeared! It is rumored the DNR confiscated the entire carcass and is underway with a complete investigation has to legality of pulling peoples legs with this story. Details when I get them.



Well actually, we have been doing a little tracking and investigating on the subject and we have reason to believe that it might have been one of your local black panthers that stole him while he was hanging up waiting to be processed.


----------



## NUTT (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you mind sharing a little more info on the c'mere squirrel and please include what you feel are the best times and places to apply it. Thanks in advance.....nutt


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 4, 2008)

*goodun*

hunting over bait huh --maybe there was some of that  squirrel caine involved in this harvesting incident....i think we need to call in the D.E.A. ( delicious etable animals )  j/k lil dude congrats on the new state record prankster title .. I think you got us all  .....


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stay tuned. I have gotten wind of another monster running around the area. I am gonna take a good friend out and see if he can bag him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2008)

A tip of the hat to you, for a magnificent animal!! Your patience knows no bounds!!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 4, 2008)

That was one tough animal to make it 5 yards after you shot him.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Good job bro that had me going since I just talked to you last night and you said your were going squirrell hunting. I thought a monster done crossed your path.


----------



## bany (Jan 4, 2008)

way to go you two!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 4, 2008)

There should be endorsement contracts at your door by Monday i'm sure. Let's see, Mossy Oak, PSE, and C'mere Squirrel for starters.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 4, 2008)

bullgator said:


> There should be endorsement contracts at your door by Monday i'm sure. Let's see, Mossy Oak, PSE, and C'mere Squirrel for starters.



haha I wish, i wonder if they would sponsor me for squirrel hunting


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 4, 2008)

You gonna do a shoulder mount or just a european mount???


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually I was planning a shoulder mount, but i might have to find another cape. This one has some blood on it and I messed it up a little skinning it out


----------



## Texas Bill (Jan 4, 2008)

I, for one, was hoping you had nailed Bigfoot!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jan 5, 2008)

This is my vote for "Thread Of The Month"!!


----------



## Just BB (Jan 5, 2008)

Update, While Scottie is in Talbot County this morning trying for another monster. I am typing and overlooking his food plot from yesterday.(That big oak divides our yards). Seems he didn't get the big one after all. There's is an absolute monster that's throwing back red oak acorns like they are caramel corn. He's tending to at least one girlfriend as I type. If he's still there after my coffee, I'm stringing up the Choctaw Hunter and slipping out the side door. I'll let you know if I have a BSD.


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 5, 2008)

Go get him. I have been seeing alot of sign lately so hopefully I am going to get on a good one here soon. Where are yall seein all these monsters, I have only seen a couple in the oak bottoms. Good Luck


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just BB said:


> Update, While Scottie is in Talbot County this morning trying for another monster. I am typing and overlooking his food plot from yesterday.(That big oak divides our yards). Seems he didn't get the big one after all. There's is an absolute monster that's throwing back red oak acorns like they are caramel corn. He's tending to at least one girlfriend as I type. If he's still there after my coffee, I'm stringing up the Choctaw Hunter and slipping out the side door. I'll let you know if I have a BSD.



Now Mr.Mike do you have written permission to be hunting my food plot??? I dont want anything fishy going on.  Also I am going to be starting a guide service for monster squirrels, anyone who is interested just let me know. Justbb is my first customer.


----------



## DoeMaster (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: My Patience Finally Paid Off*

I'm sorry.....but this whole story sounds a little squirrelly to me!!


----------



## stevetarget (Jan 8, 2008)

you had me right up till the C'mere squirrel. Good one!


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 8, 2008)

today I just the first critter with the bow it was a b&c squirrel i shot him a little far back, it was a little far back at 6yrd. after a 30 yrd stalk, but i am very excited. Great job Gabuckhunter


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Jan 9, 2008)

I demand a polygraph!!! U must be using performance enhancment products to put yourself in a situation to harvest such a once in a lifetime animal. It will be a shame if this animal isnt on display at the Buck o rama!!!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 9, 2008)

deerbuster said:


> today I just the first critter with the bow it was a b&c squirrel i shot him a little far back, it was a little far back at 6yrd. after a 30 yrd stalk, but i am very excited. Great job Gabuckhunter



Yea they are tough critters to stalk up on. Everyone under estimates them but they are truly a tough species to hunt down.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> I demand a polygraph!!! U must be using performance enhancment products to put yourself in a situation to harvest such a once in a lifetime animal. It will be a shame if this animal isnt on display at the Buck o rama!!!



Who do I contact to get my own venue or table at the Buck o Rama


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 10, 2008)

we are crawling with b&c but they are very hard to sneak up one because they have goood eyesight


----------



## Nashces (Jan 10, 2008)

This is why men don't read the articles in Playboy magazine. I Read the Entire "Great" story before looking at the pics.   

Great Job on your trophy!
Nash


----------



## Scout (Jan 10, 2008)

Was this taken from a QDM county?  Are you sure he's legal???


----------



## Just BB (Jan 10, 2008)

*Breaking News*

This just in, The local taxidermist just called Scottie, (I could hear the conversation from the carport)(Don't ask me why I was in the carport listening to the conversation)(Okay, I was having a cigar)(never mind) anyway, seems the mounter of heads informed Scottie that the squirrels gums where impacted with none other than Jiffy Peanut Butter. The investigation continues.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, I walked right into it........ and even waited for the pictures to load! 

Love the credits you gave.. "I'd like to thank my friend, my family, mossyoak"...

Classic!


----------



## JBWilliams (Jan 11, 2008)

A sure nuff TROPHY!  Man I tell you, some guys just have all the luck.  Maybe Ill get a big un like that next year!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 11, 2008)

JBWilliams said:


> A sure nuff TROPHY!  Man I tell you, some guys just have all the luck.  Maybe Ill get a big un like that next year!



Ok I will make you a deal, I will put you on a biggun like mine, if you will put me on what like in your avator haha


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats. Somehow I missed this one....


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 3, 2008)

buckbacks said:


> Congrats. Somehow I missed this one....



Thanks, guess its about time to get after them again.


----------

